# Creating Custom Chest Guard Designs



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

I havent been able to find much about this. How would you obtain custom chest guard designs?

I read that you can use dinner placemats. I was thinking maybe laminated paper designs might work? How would you mount the placemat to the chest guard? Just sew it on?


----------



## LBinTN (Sep 30, 2010)

File folders, placemats, and I believe laminated sheets would work. And it does appear that they are stitching right on to the guard. Haven't found any video etc that walks through it. Looking at pics it seems there is no one way to do it. Looks like some stitch it directly on. Some will put another section of fabric over the edges to hold it in place. Having some proficient sewers (not to be confused with people who traverse underground drainage) they are thinking about using a bias tape around the edge to hold it in place and then some as backing on the top back where there can be no additional overlap. I don't think you want to pull current stitching to insert. We are going to do a test one this week end with printed material that has been laminated. Think laminating will be better than say contact paper as you will get a better seal.


----------



## BowMakr (Sep 13, 2009)

I bought an Easton chest protector, then had my sister tear out the underarm seam and replace it with velcro. Now I can open it up and slip in any picture or pattern I want between the mesh and the inner lining. I'll use a different one each day of a tournament, swapping between pictures of my wife, my parents, my dog, or an eagle picture I took myself.


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. 
BowMakr, so that means the mesh is on top of the picture? I guess I can make do with that. Can I see a picture of the result? 
I hope to see your results LBinTN.


----------



## LBinTN (Sep 30, 2010)

Anyone see a reason that I couldn't use snaPs? Was going to stitch laminated piece on but thought snaps might be more versatile. Stitching would make material stick closer to original mesh than snaps but wondering if that is really important. Thoughts?


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

I actually engineered one out of an archer's field credentials and a couple of lanyards in an emergency at the World University Games several years back.


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

Snaps like on a kid's jacket?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Tom, a chestguard emergency? Wouldn't safety pins and rubber bands have sufficed?

I shot most of the Oly. trials and state tournaments without one. IIRC, Jake shot at the Olympics without one. 

Chestguards are high on my list of unnecessary and annoying archery equipment.

John


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

I actually havent used one for the four years Ive been shooting. It is one of the unnecessary pieces of equipment that I want to put a design on to distract others


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

What is the purpose of a chest guard? For if you break an arrow on the shot? I have never seen anyone get an arrow through the chest. The hand sure but never the chest. Am i missing something?


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

Ray knight said:


> What is the purpose of a chest guard? For if you break an arrow on the shot? I have never seen anyone get an arrow through the chest. The hand sure but never the chest. Am i missing something?


To keep the string from interfering with the chest.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I thought that but 1 day I got my nipple & brought tears to my eyes now I use them LOL




limbwalker said:


> Tom, a chestguard emergency? Wouldn't safety pins and rubber bands have sufficed?
> 
> I shot most of the Oly. trials and state tournaments without one. IIRC, Jake shot at the Olympics without one.
> 
> ...


----------



## FlyingWatchmake (Apr 15, 2012)

Robert43 said:


> I thought that but 1 day I got my nipple & brought tears to my eyes now I use them LOL


+1, nothing quite like it to distract you on the next few shots... 

Tom


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Tom, a chestguard emergency? Wouldn't safety pins and rubber bands have sufficed?
> 
> I shot most of the Oly. trials and state tournaments without one. IIRC, Jake shot at the Olympics without one.
> 
> ...


It was quite windy. One of our archers lost a dead cinch OR win when on his last arrow his shirt sleeve blew into the string on release. This other archer had a rather large shirt and we wanted to make sure the shirt stayed out of the way of the string.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

But Tom, a chestguard doesn't do anything to arrest a floppy sleeve. And in my experience, the sleeve is what's going to get you. A strategically placed safety pin or binder clip is usually the best solution there.

Best use for a chestguard IMO is to hang sponsor's logos on... 

John


----------



## swagpiratex (Apr 8, 2012)

Remember, OP goes to Cal, which means he/she is still in college. It might not be necessary, but it'll look pretty cool when they shoot. That might make feel better about themselves, and help them shoot better. So arguably, it's necessary.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Oh, I don't disagree that it's acceptable archery apparel that's used by many to promote or decorate.

And I'll amend my earlier statement by saying it's not necessary for most MEN, and some ladies


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

I guess y'all have skinny people problems... :tongue:

I used to not need one when I had my shoulders parallel to the arrow. But since I moved them in line with my front arm, I definitely need one, believe me I tried - the experience is too painful to talk about...

Thomas


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

OP is actually grad student. Haha... 

I've noticed a chest guard is definitely one of those things that I thought I needed, but am now realizing I really don't need. The sole exception being if I'm wearing a jacket or sweater while shooting.


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

haha my sig is slightly misleading. I graduated from Cal a year ago. Thus, if I ever got sponsored I can now put a logo on my imaginary chest guard. I help volunteer coach the team now. With all the free time on my hands, I wonder about having a cool chestguard design which I have never used or needed. I even dream about having a cool field quiver instead of my old reliable cheap blue quiver that has all these lucky charms all over it. "If you can't shoot better than the competition, at least look better than the competition." :tongue:


----------



## BowMakr (Sep 13, 2009)

gumibears said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> BowMakr, so that means the mesh is on top of the picture? I guess I can make do with that. Can I see a picture of the result?
> I hope to see your results LBinTN.


Sorry it took so long to respond, but here is a photo. You have to look through the mesh to see the picture.









I used to think the chest protector was unnecessary, but then had a gust of wind go up my sleeve and puff out the chest of my T shirt just before the clicker went off. I also find it helps indoors where I may be dressed for a cold Nebraska day or an unusual warm one. Whatever shirt I may wear, the chest protector keeps a consistent surface for the string to contact. When I was younger I as also thinner and didn't need one. If you can do without, great, but I'll stick with mine.

Dave


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> Tom, a chestguard emergency? Wouldn't safety pins and rubber bands have sufficed?
> 
> I shot most of the Oly. trials and state tournaments without one. IIRC, Jake shot at the Olympics without one.
> 
> ...


Only if you have no chest.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> Chestguards are high on my list of unnecessary and annoying archery equipment.
> 
> John


Says the fit, skinny guy using a chest protector in the photo in his avatar :tongue:

If I use the recommended, head out NTS stance, where you can dangle a plumb bob from your chin and have the string drop straight to the ground without hitting any part of your body, I generally don't need one, but every once in a while my shirt does get caught by the string. And I fear the dreaded condition that several have described though I've never experienced it. 

Not all archers are skinny though, so if there is a choice I'd rather see archers wearing silly chest guards than spandex :embara:


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

Warbow said:


> Not all archers are skinny though, so if there is a choice I'd rather see archers wearing silly chest guards than spandex :embara:


Ah haaa The compression tops strikes again  

I know where you are coming from and you are right it;s not a good look 

But they do work.


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

Ooh cool. Which part of the seem is velcroed? I would assume the side closest to the middle of the chest.


----------



## BowMakr (Sep 13, 2009)

gumibears said:


> Ooh cool. Which part of the seem is velcroed? I would assume the side closest to the middle of the chest.


No, the velcro is under the armpit.

Dave


----------



## LBinTN (Sep 30, 2010)

Love the velcro insert idea. Well we did a first run at sewing one on. I think I was trying to make it way to complicated. After a few experiments, we decided that the bias tape really wasnt need. The laminated design stays on the chest guard great just stitching directly on the guard. Also doing this makes replacing it a bit easier as well. Here is a pic of our first run. Next time the stitching will be a bit straighter but other than that we look good to go. While we did a different design, I was able to draft up one that originally stir my interest from the Olympics (pictured uncut on right). So in short, 8.5x14 paper, laminate, cut to size, stitch (machine) on to guard.


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

I love the pikachu chest guard design!


----------

